# حساب المساحات والحجوم لمعظم الأشكال



## كمال رزق (13 فبراير 2012)

ملف جميل بة كل معادلات حساب المساحة والأحجام لمعظم الشكال الهندسية اتمنى ان يستفيد بة الجميع


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (14 فبراير 2012)

على اى اساس ايه ان شاء الله
بلاش تهريج وخفة عقل


----------



## ادومة (19 فبراير 2012)

شكراااااااا


----------



## انور الاستشاري (19 فبراير 2012)

اين الملف


----------



## محمد ربيع الشريف (19 فبراير 2012)

أخي لا يوجد ملف مرفق -ارجو ارفاق الملف​


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (19 فبراير 2012)

شكرااااا


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (19 فبراير 2012)

شكرااااااا


----------



## mohamed zehiry (19 فبراير 2012)

لا يوجد ملف


----------



## مهندس مساحه200 (19 فبراير 2012)

والله ما اعرف ليش هالشكر والسلام


----------



## adel104 (20 فبراير 2012)

أرجو إرفاق الملف


----------



## كمال رزق (24 فبراير 2012)

كمال رزق قال:


> ملف جميل بة كل معادلات حساب المساحة والأحجام لمعظم الشكال الهندسية اتمنى ان يستفيد بة الجميع



تم اعادة رفع الملف مرة اخرى


----------



## survey aly (24 فبراير 2012)

فين الملف وشكرا


----------



## deyaaj (24 فبراير 2012)

أرجو إرفاق الملف


----------



## شيخ الحارة (24 فبراير 2012)

شكراً


----------



## كمال رزق (25 فبراير 2012)

تم تحميل الملف 33 مرة حتى الأن والردود تقول اين الملف ؟


----------



## أبو ماجد (25 فبراير 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ممحمد صالح (25 فبراير 2012)

أرجو إرفاق الملف


----------



## sword1311 (16 مارس 2012)

اتمني وقف عضويتك


----------



## hamdy khedawy (17 مارس 2012)

مشكور اخى الكريم تم تنزيل الملف


----------



## مهندس مساحه200 (18 مارس 2012)

اين الملف اخي لماذا هذا الكذب


----------



## Eng.zeky (18 مارس 2012)

ما فائدة الكمبيوتر


----------



## مؤمن حماده (19 يوليو 2012)

*فين السؤال *

انا أحط ايدي ع السؤال تلاقيني فريره 
يا ريت يا أخي تبقا تضيف الملف


----------



## بلدية القرنه (28 يوليو 2012)

thank you


----------



## cwcenter39 (28 يوليو 2012)

مشكووور يا الغالي


----------



## ahmadalia (29 يوليو 2012)

فين الملف


----------



## ahmadalia (29 يوليو 2012)

مشكور تم تنزيل الملف


----------



## gabora (30 يوليو 2012)

شكرا


----------



## memo110 (1 أغسطس 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً .


----------



## عمر الفاروق (1 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور علي هذا الملف الرائع


----------



## eng amona (1 أغسطس 2012)

ارجو ار فاق الملف مشكور


----------



## abosima (1 أغسطس 2012)

أخي لا يوجد ملف مرفق -ارجو ارفاق الملف


----------



## على خطاب الراوي (2 أغسطس 2012)

بلاش تهريج


----------



## Abu Laith (2 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## اسعدرعد (2 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## safa aldin (10 أغسطس 2012)

Where is the attachment ?


----------



## safa aldin (10 أغسطس 2012)

Where is the attachment


----------



## البدريري (1 سبتمبر 2012)

شكررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (2 سبتمبر 2012)

انا نزلت الملف وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abofadi (26 مارس 2013)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## عزت البيلى (26 مارس 2013)

اكون شاكر لجهودكم فى الملتقى


----------



## عزمي حماد (26 مارس 2013)

*الملف موجود وتم تحميله مع الشكر *
و





بارك الله فيك​ 
​


----------



## الوليد عبد المجيد (28 مارس 2013)

حيرتونا مع الشكر والسلام علي الملف الغير موجود نرجو من اخينا ان يرفق الملف لان هذا الموضوع هام جدا:29:


----------



## كمال رزق (28 مارس 2013)

الملف موجود فى صفحة رقم 2


----------



## كمال رزق (28 مارس 2013)

الملف موجود فى صفحة رقم 2


----------



## mr.dexter (29 مارس 2013)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## عبدالرحمن البطحاني (25 أبريل 2014)

لا يوجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد اي ملــــــــــــــــــــــــف


----------



## essa-92 (25 أبريل 2014)

بعد اذن صاحب الموضوع اعدت رفع الملف ​


----------



## عاشق السهر (30 أبريل 2014)

شكرا لك


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (4 مايو 2014)

استغفرُ الله ، استغفرُ الله ، استغفرُ الله​


----------



## عبدالسلام 30 (13 مايو 2014)

يااخي العرب كلهم هكذا يدير حاجة ويبي الناس تشكره بالسيف


----------

